# Reported scammer contacting TUGGERS through marketplace



## TUGBrian (Jan 15, 2015)

nora.aruba@outlook.com

have gotten a number of "reports" about this lady from members today that she is contacting them through their marketplace ads.   (wish ads)

always remember folks, trust...but verify!

there are links at the bottom of the marketplace on how to verify a rental is legitimate, and a checklist for a timeshare buyer!

You put yourself at far too much risk if you do not take the extra few minutes to verify a transaction is on the up and up before you send any money!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 2, 2015)

again, I cannot stress this enough...no matter where you see an ad...or who contacts you...or whatever company that person says they work for:

ALWAYS VERIFY A RENTAL BEFORE SENDING ANY MONEY, IF YOU CANNOT VERIFY THE RENTAL 100% DO NOT SEND MONEY!


http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_rental_verification.html

This link takes you to our advice article on how to verify a Timeshare Rental is legitimate.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 2, 2015)

Right now, there is someone (new) contacting Tuggers who have Wish Ads, and Rentals Wanted Ads, offering rentals that are FAR below the current market price.  I'm 99% sure it's a scam, and I will post more info. as soon as I firm it up.

In the meantime - if it's too good to be true - IT'S NOT TRUE!


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 2, 2015)

Yes, I was contacted by her as well. I deleted it. I didn't like the sound of her email address or her email...


----------

